# Hoyt's German cologne



## dollarbill (Aug 15, 2005)

hey all this was a  find on a barge canal in chicago. the bottle has seams that stop half way up the neck. i was woundering about age an worth. there is the #3 in the center of the bottom . an on the front is embossed Hoyt's German cologne E.W.Hoyt@Co. Lowell Mass. thanks for all yalls  help bill.


----------



## Tony14 (Aug 15, 2005)

Hey happy birthday dollar.

 I do not thing that your bottle is rare because I think I remember seeing a couple of those somewhere before. I might be wrong though.


----------



## GuntherHess (Aug 15, 2005)

Its pretty common. Worth a couple times your name I would say. Dates from the 1890-1900 period. Was a big drug store seller.


----------



## dollarbill (Aug 15, 2005)

hey just wanted to say thanks all bill


----------



## tncgal (Aug 15, 2005)

From a previous discussion on 2/20/05



> ...value unknown and brief discription.
> HOYTS GERMAN COLOGNE
> E.W. HOYT & CO. LOWELL MASS
> 
> ...


----------



## BRIAN S. (Aug 15, 2005)

Hi tncgal and welcome to the forum !
 Nice to see a fellow Tennessean on board ! Do you collect bottles ..... or hasn't the bottle bug bit you yet ??? 
   Go Vols !   Brian


----------



## tncgal (Aug 15, 2005)

Hi, Brian!  Thank You for the welcome!

 No, the bottle bug hasn't bitten (yet).  Wait, I do have a barlip decanter I can't ID.  LOL

 whiskeyman invited me to join because I like to research.  If it's on the internet, I'll find it.  Actually, I think he invited me since I kept emailing him with my thoughts after reading the posts.  

 I like old glass, especially EAPG, Blue Ridge and other pottery, and am starting to learn more about stoneware.  I hang out on eBay's Pottery, Glass & Porcelain Board helping people with ID's.  Hope I can contribute something to this Forum and not overstep any boundaries while I'll getting my feet wet.

 Go Big Orange!


----------



## BRIAN S. (Aug 15, 2005)

Glad to have you aboard ! 
 Yeah , Charlie is a great addition to the board .... and I hope I can go diggin' with him in the future . If not , I will enjoy talking bottles with him at a future show !
 Are you looking to collect Tennessee stoneware or just Stoneware in general ? 
 Here's a pic of my Grandfathers display.... many years ago . 
 Brian


----------



## tncgal (Aug 15, 2005)

Brian, I don't need to start another collection!  LOL  Of course, if it looked that your granddad's, well.........  Nice stuff!

 I'm just working on adding more knowledge about stoneware.  I had focused on pottery (used to own a ceramic shop), then ventured into porcelain, so now it's time for stoneware.  I'm starting with crock & jugs and will go from there.

 The same is true with glass.  My current projects are learning more about the decorating companies from the early 1900's and then Fenton & W VA blown glass.  It's a never-ending process, I tell ya'.


----------



## dollarbill (Aug 15, 2005)

dang your good tncgal thank for the info bill


----------



## kastoo (Aug 15, 2005)

hee hee..found near on a canal?  Maybe some poor barge hauler got tired of smelling the animal towing the barge!


----------



## Road Dog (Aug 17, 2005)

I used to get those for my sister. I know they made nickel,dime and quarter sizes. I found some with full labels intact. Yours is not as common as say the nickel cologne that you see more often. I'd say that one is a good ten bucks. Of course I haven't looked for those in years.


----------



## David E (Aug 18, 2005)

HOYT'S GERMAN COLOGNE
 E.W. HOYT & CO LOWELL MASS
 Clear 5 3/4" x 1 1/2"

 E.W.HOYT & CO
 HOYT'S GERMAN COLOGNE
 LOWELL MASS
 Clear 7 1/2"sx 1 13/16"

 Cologne was advertised in 1877
 Large write up on this in Fike and also other products by this Company.

 Dave


----------

